# Playpen



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I know this item has been listed on the boards before, but I was curious if anyone has used this or something similar? I know some hedgies are escape artists and climbers (one of mine is a avid climber), but would this suffice for our nightly hour of play time - followed with a 30-60 minute snuggle time?! 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...AA&srccode=cii_13736960&cpncode=20-38461296-2

I know a plastic kiddie pool is also recommend for playpens, but I am thinking that the above mentioned would be just fine (since the hogs will be closely supervised anyhow)..

Thoughts?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I use two of these: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2754677 But they may be shorter in height than the ones you posted. They are super cheap, and with close supervision as you mentioned should suit your needs. I use two because I like the extra room. They also come with a green mat liner to protect the floor from accidents. Which it appears yours has as well.

One difference I see between mine and the ones you posted is the CritterTrail ones have the ability to add hamster tubes to them. I haven't done this yet but have considered it. They have so many different trails and tubes available that its on my wish list for the future. If it isn't something you'd want to do then I'd say both products are comparable in price and setup.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are staying with the hedgehogs the entire time, yes it is fine. I've seen some hedgehogs try to climb these (while at shows), so you do have to keep an eye on them.

I personally use a poly storage cube. Its sides are solid and like the linked item you can customize its size. I have these: http://www.target.com/Storage-Solutions ... B000MPO5F4


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Stephanie, I use two of the play pens you've posted attatched together. Under supervision I've not had a problem


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Seen this on utube:


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, he was determined. :shock: 

I know my boy would probably be similar and even with supervision, I think I would be too much of a distraction for him and he would spend the time climbing rather than tubing/blanket monster/tug-o-war .. Plus, that was just cruel (in my opinion) that they just sat and watched the hedgie climb and fall repeatedly.... 

Kiddie pool it is then. 

Thanks for you input everyone!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My gang can be out of the one LarryT posted in seconds. Once they figure it out, there is no stopping them.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Stephanie - I bought one of those playpens before I knew any better, I used it maybe a half dozen times, then it went in the garbage. Every hedgie I put in it, including babies, were out of it in less than a minute. After I put 4 babies in it to play, looked up to turn off the tv, looked back and two were gone...I gave up. I now use a kids wading pool and have never had an escapee from it yet, in over 3 years. I wish I had never wasted my money on the playpen.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Really good to know this. I am going to go pick up my niece's old wading pool tonight.. 

Thanks guys.


----------

